#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  interactive petrophysics 4.3 or 4.2 fix

## pauldavid

Dear all brothers and sisters,



Kindly share any fix for interactive petrophysics 4.3 or 4.2.

I have tried *****es of ibrahim omar, unfortunately it doesn't work
Please, urgently as I need it in my master thesis.See More: interactive petrophysics 4.3 or 4.2 fix

----------


## Thanhdcb

IP 4.4 is released.
Anybody can get the software (installer) and then upload/share links to solution man.

----------


## Thanhdcb

> Dear all brothers and sisters,
> 
> Kindly share any fix for interactive petrophysics 4.3 or 4.2.
> 
> I have tried *****es of ibrahim omar, unfortunately it doesn't work
> Please, urgently as I need it in my master thesis.



You can check here to download and install the software with med
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])

----------


## Thanhdcb

Here is link to download intaller package of IP4.3
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Anyone can make solution for it?

----------


## petrolsoft

install IP , create IPsec4.DAT , send me this file i'll activate it and send to you

----------


## petrolsoft

anyone has IP 4.4 installer please share here i'll try make med.

----------


## Thanhdcb

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Help me to solve it
Many thanks

2018

----------


## Thanhdcb

> install IP , create IPsec4.DAT , send me this file i'll activate it and send to you



Help me to activate the Dat file as reply post above.
2018
Many thanks
Thanhdcb

----------


## petrolsoft

hi Thanhdcb
here is link to your activated Ipsec4.dat

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## interactive

Pls share installer v4.4.

Tks

----------


## interactive

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Here is some inform about installation of this soft. My company license have been expired so I can not downloaded.  As Petrosoft said "..." I think not only Petrosoft can  be atived but also other people in it as Boot... For comfortable to the further if you have installer file please share and you will be got active license.

Regards
interactive

----------


## yiimusic

> hi Thanhdcb
> here is link to your activated Ipsec4.dat
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



.....

----------


## Thanhdcb

Got it (IP 4.4) from a friend on lavteam

Here is his post:
Hi All,

I am definitely not a HERO but I do have installation file -->

!! Surprise !!=>**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Pass --> forum.LavTeaM.org



Enjoy, all the best and take care !!

ledlouSee More: interactive petrophysics 4.3 or 4.2 fix

----------


## petrolsoft

Dear friends ,
i have the fix of 4.4 , install the software , create IPSec4.dat , send to me i'll activate it for free

----------


## Thanhdcb

> Dear friends ,
> i have the fix of 4.4 , install the software , create IPSec4.dat , send to me i'll activate it for free



Thanks kind man.
I used your Dat file above to activate the IP4.3 successfullly. and now when i install IP 4.4, it also be activated.
Many thanks

----------


## Thanhdcb

> Dear friends ,
> i have the fix of 4.4 , install the software , create IPSec4.dat , send to me i'll activate it for free



Hi friend,

I dont have any skills / ability...to make solution for petroleum softwares.
So i admire all of you.
Can you share somethings as methodolgy/ experiment to make med for them.
How to make solution for IP?
With Ip 4.2 we need a lot of cure files and reg file; with IP 4.1 and before we use some files (activate...) and now with IP 4.3 and higher, only use IPsec4.Dat file to activate....

Many thanks
Thanhdcb

----------


## reseng1981

this my IPsec.dat :

4YQUwcnY5SpUxl+sX+xbE7cdnISJ7TTK5f9T8K0fYNsKpcQG+y  JGnqLIAlaqXhf0mA9iI31PS3khIwotfv9LnbfKsMuywsneatK/qLW1IOV5VSsTJyRop2SRKw7vOI2aNVEm2vtFg7f3CHlyma5yZy  Lp8dCm36xJsvzW7sRgILj1kDRYe9TFZS4OuxfnHCqJq+ejY/omassYiRMzvdTVtPg5qIOS1zo8uxfdXdI/Pn5xh37ASwDEvP0FU/kNSdEgeFHDCVgUaMMpfR9yCE6TxKPnxTfIe7AA5rFH76Q3QAeh  G/TtUk0dLD2Fu1ttI26Jldbzh6N+kJN6UZakT8oztXR9oaTRJlLl  Tht/sYn4bg2mRwdITuClSv1Xhun42NceqT6ANv/irhiR7+KVHUWBEn+NXpUz97QB7UfTCPz0ZV1dV/vQHpTXzwHAE6zHtGNSsDVa8f4vokhywpiwOdnf41wQ+y4VPopf  Ka3Zh7fu0MY331U5wap1x9Ssz4JWtLtMQvU0v/fQ5YJQw8IuBZfPxy5WeRq1/CLU3ZRqvQ9gfQoeXcirIuUUqqCClFYzB6Cp5jH+eEPpS7uESXJ  RvxZIQL3tz+yQjitHouM7untMpbhCDPNu1+8DklGLAqdMhoDEI  B8XTAHKgeIiECAoQkXZLvw0sKSasbXOMGWV49mAf3wP7uY5NmZ  I+a/BE9TM2FySUfzQnAI8mnrbXRFSD7GAnAiNkISCv0TXqS9+MxN2l  rldKMAnkg+BVp+05kaG4rHtZRYEZ7L8ya5yaHOXAZxyb8JS9ql  AEhMZqcIAoMB/yF6/y3wDhPx1X9eidno+1rJbUOeOv/9jUXi9Kk4D4G3bkubC6sShhDc24EWQwRLAKZcCOX820/BN7pjeTwXEtuBY5TDOa7LkK9cgoreT/bwcVuZap36QKrL+TXFOVgEMykrlXFPA/l+lTW3DNSsHQFZpC50CZOgMWYEzLhC4y7A8Zg5hryveMfAME45  hpGCgZLluebj0+lvmnT1SxnK4rYKj4wsDBWIhiyaYCVfJiyY7L  U+RFmCujYfuudP23r6JE7BXUFIyqQKimCFIW3BkD9STdlc1EOu  MTqbpmfAP4f50VJY7/L1FJOeuFzzhU/njMSHt54dHxmxzb6x4iVOOR3zWia0/00zc7JLwPNm9dfmLSvUZZ3lWomGdEnleJ1LnjT5LamLzCEOVwo  +bXYEb5FfTW82TkKgkaDjdc97Tb/aZpun/PSU7vG+/duAON+CAwtPjDSs539cMjsQ155H/HJl7sTXUaRNMLINRsHZIZ4Gp5Rl8RPVPFA4m2hfvnCTZ5WVb60  7PpJMII9uXolUzIkEyMI2dKHvBQcbB/sOpGbJtDpsX09QOnIEe2RGGQGrTUA7HgCsQ3ZxzKy6CtfwirB1  6y8UeXijz+UydFN4bq0RGQMQlXMGEwmW6Q3uX2W14d+OLXEpF8  bvPYqmMUr9f/To82TOrsyM61v9DlZv6WlgfX/v3raQcWPBqVPHbrLi4rW3a7c4Gf6Jto+0Bbl3TnznLMEym0pkc  CCcs9eHHHzw/76a10//xuia4UjRG78u6GpbrgKviXc+6ntojiNJKEw2l6hMcaNe4ybfaa  ZWC7bvF9OYtanDwHIL5z1v6PP6DM0yCsFkCyVPYCwAoB9v229x  P57CCzVp9B/aRRz202ZJNnpv5wlmFFONAo0SDJFgzJbPtWYU+icw6QEaK9Xdd  3/M5FjtPR1z0jBjtUS6xYIFb9ud8c3mNyLffF+a/6oL8R70UE8RTzNGJu7zATjNQGadniFxSKNA8oXpxuAjy4Z8r0r  P9QSOWrhsYwmv3YFhVKrWhD0G28+9vi7+NgJrJDbemXjrc2wge  v6aXptPBwgSwwaPcO0JrurMNuW0xD2DCeqsmA0VPGMbvHLid4V  I9BhFXkxBMtUCqoHrm94BQsO14OmorIf+IKJs/bh6dnv9L0CYlskuNa2kerMhpkPrwGswjhyZ4ltIr1863zmflQq  f1B5Fj92Pa/uCuZl6dcyep+dumORJBbnS8CDBauVhj1Yamt645r9BP/HxIekvOqbbS6IRTjE/oqtY/mDA3iPam0p7UgXxz13MFn01B6f8BiW9B+qXUMNR0+YI7R8Ljov  aq6DxhXbESe5rTQPmCeU4fhAcOebnWPyVG3wHPKYwG9pTKre55  Sg48uDWaWwK62b7KMoha0wgP2ZueCKVIH9rwiolSYmymjoWCL0  XfrP/lMBeaqWS7E1e5NEOOvj/g327hWjTiiw5JCtdQmbdynq9tGW05bJ7QoAGkhBQcbk9o3uU/OHjPVjL6d76f1j9Q9Shtf+0oPo2OwtvMjK9pFfYxVxeNGfm2pO  saR5DWUHMQXnnYSF2EYN1Sy7u5s8UJh55sFdvkzHm+0EMt/EU6yOccDfydAwlu0Pk9CKllZE3yxxUruNicXr0KDGOVvdVANwB  CF0CECtmCWWHcITq4oumOEarugmmmmcdqdsjSwUW50SxGGmMhS  wr1rKjOaA19/BGI65VQ52QuWN7wmXU1bNmrMGfnbCixASk6uaRSf/ISaEFHsnl2FauxaM17AwPOMBj3HxXsFuMR8LyyEROpym1Lco6x  V/HEJI8TU6SXyKAF6hxw2N0poRWIV3tl6fCtgYGyxhEPhrN3uEEv  eJK6DVOewrTtJq7CwqTYL/nWcIZS1vpaUHIxmroUx1R8YjmjanrXBzXJL1pG7U6/i/VIuqCEXwl/nf/UCOiVaekGWWcR/TPdglkuGzESPxZxy36BOtResUiUbhkuomZmr4nz2/3ATLWbvy95TBW97H2WySmL0KeqLcKrB6sNEpkfY5fTAYjo9z+W  8IHLGUAinjoevg0AUIkmRPHe2A0F1VjOKDWirJhDVFQlvsS1Ty  vQVVnoJNBWEZS+0bcTkEON2E0nfvcQdwBoFveejxVnKCvk4Gu0  RqZSCqCTn/tWnsBGc6xxIljL4j+1AD6YmvcQ9GibglK2LkhQp56vuzohqd4Z  uogNOWhbYeFYCZkYXk9scd7zmNMuZwf3POErEA6HxRqGjTE2gT  ensDw21z85b2LWCTIhCcFBRG2ROIrx7URJVAGNc5My5enaJlx3  C+VgRpq0J3JwYvO2ur1PMgaZVHM7mqGyCRgirAgq7dBE7TecZy  4qzQZUrUfv+EA2UV8FVJNYYv3JoYCUa9NFj0Uwg0R67DYf5FhY  WaHFaRbPGQuTSn+6Jt992W6gZYcKaYfh6TKnPfb9EgoJ7Zglfc  1+RMMZWo8m3KIwlABuhGvYm7bWeoo7vjRKQCFMtksrb/1kNG9V2axRITnxUovW++C3xBp3g2IvsKEKTHu3yfTj/g1zA1TqfS4Fe/Tj5UMt8Y94pOhmIenrreRFiGrD4MBgc4nR26qYoJz9ghvTbm6o  BdNpm9qBgsbdp0EU19KqjcNBPPCFm2TQkz+VSNd64AyEcT+yi6  cUa/9xF3tjKJyzsc1mPh++dFEewLXMRX/BTgw/hJEsZq2PQs81FseeS7w/Po3twIO79gMbZvmrXBJo4BV99xPzPTjid2o59+mFmvOHolAJkT  a7FUpMzpliQztkeG1X7KMGdA5WS0KzaPKccyy7OePQnktg1F4Y  HuEjf4dBYXbvTUQ4mgWZBfa52qlFR/rJo7Avonfv3FBu3DxoBxOZY0/piyKzZvQZXuZN9PnAWaT42R5I2BliEgvCnaqumTlqnZC+jx0kt  hTgqe72yB0QZYWk2+v9DcgIwCaatAUZbXDlAlGbCpj4deqGz6z  IzO0DwcX5Sq0AfNslCQV2WnBS5lzHAmNkrdcLqmFz3MS7xqwtY  ieGNc7Qxj+piDbogeSDPjYtg/3VT1HO6JE/7jcG7o2vuQUEpIYVG5+uE3UC854ova8GzaDk57Y8k2WmUG7Zuh  wG+MUr/up3XCJQiwQ8GhNrNan/dUmCny+jmWiUP8etLmvN+cSZ+HTLu0daNRd6+jr61sLeVhHS+a  T8L1TK6qJ7YVlzCjGQxfhgnMl/uDABCST33iFP83WiOqEp97TAnRyrzfyJyAJG4n4BCdWMUIpH/kEsOTBVkeoswvANAaQfEiyy7U1MTvtxwE1g/Wi+KBeGzu4zSWpO/JvtXFhZbs6DhwRwYwHVktfRE/mrm1CcSSbnC/lpoai+Edm+dM7PX1lXM9Z/dQ7FEBnRGDyTs5+yUNXtdE8dz7hPLRTjyxCnEUvpOQnu0WkDpe  aUa0lpkOL2dyq2HAc2OSu+crX/hhdduw0aZzlSHLTAUzrI1RBXWKNTjS/4jSioiZH3F2bt4osY0OwTS6hcYBMXzSegSwbWigXP7QsAEJ1V4  HmUGA3JR+7AGa2fBENPj/2aEO0BHLBG3vplVtYFy3bRq5pucEVHdJaE3r6oZYm/woP+QDkMhrJiWrvOAgA1qwuBxke8bOW/3CzSIFybOj3ezFHb6tF6dUS/lan+Oj54PkErrG2AVVK9IZYTtDtAlEznoYKgG6i1DFDQYX0MkU  jaPM5qvBjDReM3M8zTFiMb11aiKafpALXY6Ums8O6LusiSY78D  XGyf+DVlClcP/Cq9Dz5bUx2Hkxm6nO0FhkpsfVONa0rHmXuX51yH4Zb8Le6w3G5  i1UKJz0eeYD4PcDKFzgkjMbw5W41OpFuDgazGhW8tNDgLnyOJC  ZAHToo2HiWRzgiBRYD8fnHw0ExSppHNQvCPJRogD6T3mbmmTTw  EOtQ/D0uLK4VljdG4yo7zK0S9We6+V6fdWJtaYDER0LrcJUzSsshNsa  1MhIKM/MC2kV51lZk4hZhDHqpkxmojfMcgWxPyCEbLNMwhePwtpgcIttm  fME7RTg8mBnH1DJEtsObvHW+pvDJMUA9h66omOvtRahlbNwkXd  VAc9JmR//SEMdprDKBkEivR9XjUgcdfnn/m0jdDCMga29BBSYB9umySbLpleBn7NaxT1RCEKooyk2UfBbi1f  hZZZUnlSvDq1781bsh0a9c/NFnHsYax66WWAVkSV8b+RafQSwLvR/iQef0gOCQnbZpOqSYsyBxIHakqy4+VbWngdNSVszAdwO0W8Gul  BFIhTGlq1kLUOwR8KRepkdYvKThp4QcX/eglhqwXTbRfXcB3eDtPliDqzZnCdiivnX2m0D1NYR2RZxAUZG5  KwlUVstuTrykv6Xx93kCAoPRFjp/Q4enlSspSrKHLeGFnEkDarz6iw+2SFFg3mpCpSSwbjT5gFr/8kn+XPxQvsTE2CeZPnCoMFAPJp00uLBInW988TG7YcI9brAGY6  0R+AZM16s84u3uYR/OutVwjLqlkIfb2DHfW9oyRnygn9SHN2hIlFmPA4WenATaXMSJw  05Xsq6SX3Zu2T3FvONFiLY3I6XRaqyJ5pZ10Qzf3IktH8E2t+H  1gYX99mgc3gaVN3UyuXYDJiVGexMpXSZWJ4sDlauYKTbWZiDgg  wRJ0XlP2srfyWMv2SD8VZXU+VfQaGvuK/IhmPQleWiisPC1w7aoztyhoG7nuJiNONbxxu9SEDU8MgXiw2rW  sCKpGKdQXAUzngmGbIwINBrldy+QoAemc94l1+tIuThkewGW95  9/kMdMgpwLeASV6B/sUvtJpqIqg01b7aJJHovzHXLVYVOlr/kOCaE8UihxeIgCA93DuRXOQHKSXwOWa4N9Bqfj7GFzcIc2St0Z  JrvkPRzowRJVTEO0q3zeVebYLtzBw78ChC8elTV2dRXicS9mBj  fEhOfys0atpiwaQy77tTVr5XliynwUnI+mtv3qEdhyG0MkoAC7  yb3dikiKaFUlkayyDiwUburCeOVDc5wQAB22QdEDbvUKslXb4T  QKRZdnIHAC57DRkG6X3mJWs6IO7wUd06VoDliHmzRJYfohn0jf  p40k/XUA+7IVVg6v0Tfwtt7kxUVnAgO+apG0wSxH0DBtuUSfs69yCkL  P/V8dEufGSfI7/O/03Lq5lkucZ4r/HQKEhdnRBaXjxOB90qS/UlKBGYgHXQhxzYEysI8wgslzlrfeMQIHraOaO1U/lZ0aDhRE7kmiMEeygwHBXT6Usu1LaZCx1TEFI0csLSD+yH8m/RtD858qHKlx4sBiWhow4fhlkqkVy7mjCs407IRtssOcto9T+xu  REpwWvYZ4oGqKnTXvmbj9VVuBZTunSlI6sZL0ZA6L9ZU2r
$ This is an IP licence file.
$ Please do not edit any data in this file
$ Your licence is as follows
$ DrivePath      : C:\ProgramData\IPlicences\IPSec4.DAT
$ MachineName    : M4800~~127.0.0.1
$ NetworkLicence : No 
$ CanCheckOut    : No 
$ Basic                                     0 1/1/1997
$ Statistical Prediction                    0 1/1/1997
$ Monte Carlo Analysis                      0 1/1/1997
$ Rock Physics                              0 1/1/1997
$ Pore Pressure Prediction                  0 1/1/1997
$ Mineral Solver                            0 1/1/1997
$ 3D Parameter Mapping                      0 1/1/1997
$ Eastern European Resistivity Corrections  0 1/1/1997
$ Real Time Data                            0 1/1/1997
$ Saturation Height Modeling                0 1/1/1997
$ Image Log Processing and Interpretation   0 1/1/1997
$ Formation Testing                         0 1/1/1997
$ Chrono Log                                0 1/1/1997
$ SandPit 3D Discrete Depth                 0 1/1/1997
$ nDPredictor                               0 1/1/1997
$ Unconventional Resources                  0 1/1/1997
$ Area 51                                   0 1/1/1997
$ Wellbore Stability Multi Depth            0 1/1/1997
$ Geosteering                               0 1/1/1997
$ Cement Evaluation                         0 1/1/1997
$ Production Log Analysis                   0 1/1/1997
$ Acoustic Waveform                         0 1/1/1997
$ Rock Typing                               0 1/1/1997
$ Platform                                  0 1/1/1997
$ Platform Basic                            0 1/1/1997
$ Curve Prediction                          0 1/1/1997
$ Cluster Analysis                          0 1/1/1997
$ SandPit 3D Multi Depth                    0 1/1/1997
$ Sand/Silt Model                           0 1/1/1997
$ Horizontal Stress                         0 1/1/1997
$ Vertical Stress                           0 1/1/1997
$ Mechanical Properties                     0 1/1/1997
$ Hydraulic Flow Unit                       0 1/1/1997
$ Domain Transfer Analysis                  0 1/1/1997
$ XStreamConnect                            0 1/1/1997


please make license actived....

----------


## petrolsoft

send the file itself don't copy here

----------


## Yengineer

Hi PetrolSoft
 attached is my file **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] . Can you please take a look at it. 
many many thanks

----------


## roukaila

Hi PetrolSoft,

could you please help for IP4.4, 
thanks

----------


## petrolsoft

Yengineer, your file is here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## reseng1981

I have sent it....

----------


## GOVDANIMOS

hello all there, long time and new comeback

i was in uploading the soft but ok the team send the shared lavteam link, good work,

any one he need the activation just send me in PM govdanimos@gmail.com

Govdanimos

----------


## GOVDANIMOS

dear all,

by the way we give thanks for the great *ledlou* about his nice sharing for the  installer of  IP4.4 

and it work with old med :Smile: 

thanks lot dear ledlou

Govdanimos

----------


## reservoirengineer

How do you create IPSec4.dat? I cant find it in the user drive. Never mind. I found a way. Thanks. 






> install IP , create IPsec4.DAT , send me this file i'll activate it and send to you



See More: interactive petrophysics 4.3 or 4.2 fix

----------


## Thanhdcb

> How do you create IPSec4.dat? I cant find it in the user drive. Never mind. I found a way. Thanks.



You can follow these steps:
1. Disable your network
2. Open IP 4.4
3. you can type any number as 2016....into personal activation
4. Open my computer and type : C:\ProgramData\IPlicences\ to address bar
5. Get that file and send it to Petrosoft or others to get their helps.
6. Wait and thanks

----------


## Thanhdcb

> How do you create IPSec4.dat? I cant find it in the user drive. Never mind. I found a way. Thanks.



You can follow these steps:
1. Disable your network
2. Open IP 4.4
3. you can type any number as 2016....into personal activation
4. Open my computer and type : C:\ProgramData\IPlicences\ to address bar
5. Get that file and send it to Petrosoft or others to get their helps.
6. Wait and thanks

----------


## Yengineer

> Yengineer, your file is here
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hey man thanks a lot, I owe you a beer or two.

----------


## achdy

> Dear friends ,
> i have the fix of 4.4 , install the software , create IPSec4.dat , send to me i'll activate it for free



can you help me?

----------


## reservoirengineer

Thanks mate





> You can follow these steps:
> 1. Disable your network
> 2. Open IP 4.4
> 3. you can type any number as 2016....into personal activation
> 4. Open my computer and type : C:\ProgramData\IPlicences\ to address bar
> 5. Get that file and send it to Petrosoft or others to get their helps.
> 6. Wait and thanks

----------


## reservoirengineer

Hello Petrosoft,

Here is my file. Could you please have a look? thanks






> Dear friends ,
> i have the fix of 4.4 , install the software , create IPSec4.dat , send to me i'll activate it for free

----------


## OILFINDERPRESALT

Dear Petrosof

Can you open one softwre called HRH Gravitas WinlogPro this software generate log composite and strip log and many ohters geological charts, show in html, save in MS-Acess database.
the website **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thank you for your attention

----------


## petrolsoft

for reservoirengineer , here your file

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## petrolsoft

for achdy , your file here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## achdy

thank you very much :Lemo:

----------


## reservoirengineer

Thanks mate. Appreciated.




> for reservoirengineer , here your file
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## leo_m31

to petrolsoft
can you help me with the IP4sec


ThxSee More: interactive petrophysics 4.3 or 4.2 fix

----------


## petrolsoft

for leo_m31

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Thanhdcb

Hi friends,

Plz help my friend to activate it.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Many thanks

----------


## oacoac

please help for my IPSec
Thank you so much!!! 
 :Friendly Wink:  :Friendly Wink:  :Friendly Wink:

----------


## petrolsoft

For Thanhdcb

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## petrolsoft

For oacoac

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jesusccvargas

Dear petrolsoft, please can you help me with the activation of my IPSec4 file.
Thank you very much.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## petrolsoft

For jesusccvargas

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jesusccvargas

Dear Petrolsoft.
Thank you very much for your help with the activation of my IP 4.4 license.

If I want to install the IP 4.4. on another computer does the same license work?

----------


## pauldavid

No, it won't work. ( otherwise all of these requests is time-wasting, if one license was enough)

If you need another license, ask *directly* for another one. Guys here are kind and they will help you.

----------


## Adidas

How to install IPSEC4.DAT. i dont see anyfile in the folder :users/username/appdata/local/IntPetro4.2. Instead IP make a warning to USE TOOL->Install security key. Meanwhile, the IP program doesn't have menu to do that thing

----------


## Adidas

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Dear Petrolsoft

I have uploaded my ipsec4.dat file

Help me to activate that

Thank you for your help

Appreciate it much

----------


## JohnnyQpa

Hello petrolsoft, please can you help me with the activation of  IPSec4 file.


Thank you very much.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: interactive petrophysics 4.3 or 4.2 fix

----------


## petrolsoft

for Adidas

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## petrolsoft

for johnnyQpa

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Adidas

> Got it (IP 4.4) from a friend on lavteam
> 
> Here is his post:
> Hi All,
> 
> I am definitely not a HERO but I do have installation file -->
> 
> !! Surprise !!=>**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...








Dear friend
The password dont work

----------


## petrolsoft

password is
forum.LavTeaM.org

----------


## Thanhdcb

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Help me activate it,

Many thanks

----------


## petrolsoft

for Thanhdcb
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mr fox

Dear petrolsoft, please can you help me with the activation of IPSec4 file.
Thank you very much.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## OILFINDERPRESALT

Dear Petrosoft

Dear petrolsoft, please can you help me with the activation of IPSec4.dat file.
Thank you very much.

----------


## petrolsoft

for mr fox

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## petrolsoft

for OILFINDERPRESALT

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mr fox

Dear Mr Petrolsoft,

i really2 appreciate it...
i dont know how to say but....i admire your work to help all of us here...
big thanks for you...
you r the best... cheers

----------


## OILFINDERPRESALT

DEAR PETROSOFT

I put the ipsec.dat in C:\Program Data\IpLicenses, but dont open
and creat new license.
I have close the internet ?
Please can you give steps


Thank you very much

Enclosed you will find the problemSee More: interactive petrophysics 4.3 or 4.2 fix

----------


## mr fox

Dear OILFINDERPRESALT

Make sure after you get new *IPSec4.dat* file from Petrolsoft, you *copy and replace* it into C:ProgramData\IPLicences.
After copy and replace to that directory, you can open IP4.4 normally.
In my opinion you don't have to shutdown internet connection, because i did this step online and everything go smoothly.


Kind Regards

Mr FOX

----------


## petrolsoft

check you system date i think the problem is there

----------


## mr fox

Dear Petrolsoft,

Everytime i start my IP4, there is message board shouw up tells that :

The wingdings font is not installed.
Some characters (e.g red thick marks) will not be displayed correctly.
Contact your systemadministrator to fix this.

Attached the picture.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
You have idea how to solve this one?


Regards

Mr Fox

----------


## OILFINDERPRESALT

Dear Petrosoft
Other helped me.

IP 4.4 works fine !.
Thank you very much.
Im looking one fix for HRH Gravitas, very best software to generate geological charts to wellbore.
The software work with time-hasp license, i have installer, if have anyone here to fix, i upload in MEGA.
Regards

----------


## petrolsoft

send me link inbox

----------


## OILFINDERPRESALT

Petrosoft

Do you have news about HRH Gravitas 

Regards

----------


## Boot64

*petrolsoft*, your activated licenses is for IP 4.2 only. Version 4.3 and 4.4 has more new features and can be work incorrect with older licenses!
Please, make new correct licenses.

----------


## Diaa2014

Dear Petrolsoft,
Here is my IPSec4.DAT file for the activation,
Thanks a lot for your great efforts.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pauldavid

> *petrolsoft*, your activated licenses is for IP 4.2 only. Version 4.3 and 4.4 has more new features and can be work incorrect with older licenses!
> Please, make new correct licenses.



It's great honor to you petrolsoft to receive a request from Master Boot64!!

----------


## GOVDANIMOS

Dear Boot64,

you have reason in this last versions there is lot of  new nice  features, and we wait master for your maven solution.

and here is the rest of some features in my lic
$ Basic                                     
$ Statistical Prediction                    
$ Monte Carlo Analysis                      
$ Rock Physics                              
$ Pore Pressure Prediction                 
$ Mineral Solver                            
$ 3D Parameter Mapping                      
$ Eastern European Resistivity Corrections  
$ Real Time Data                            
$ Saturation Height Modeling                
$ Image Log Processing and Interpretation   
$ Formation Testing                         
$ Chrono Log                                
$ SandPit 3D Discrete Depth                 
$ nDPredictor                               
$ Unconventional Resources                  
$ Area 51                                   
$ Wellbore Stability Multi Depth            
$ Geosteering                               
$ Cement Evaluation                        
$ Production Log Analysis                   
$ Acoustic Waveform                         
$ Rock Typing                               
$ Platform                                 
$ Platform Basic                            
$ Curve Prediction                          
$ Cluster Analysis                         
$ SandPit 3D Multi Depth                    
$ Sand/Silt Model                           
$ Horizontal Stress                         
$ Vertical Stress                           
$ Mechanical Properties                     
$ Hydraulic Flow Unit                      
$ Domain Transfer Analysis                  
$ XStreamConnect                           

is there is there  is any other new features we need to add in this one could you advice please

plz could you advice and help.
Govdanimos

----------


## mr fox

Dear Petrolsoft,

Please help me to activate my IP
here is my ipsec data

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Kind Regards

----------


## mr fox

Dear Please activate my IP with file i sent you above.



ThxSee More: interactive petrophysics 4.3 or 4.2 fix

----------


## maznoony

Dear Petrolsoft

kindly help me to activate IP4.4
find my IPsec file



thank you in advance

----------


## petrolsoft

Dear Boot64
thanks for the advice , i know the ****** is for version 4.2 , but tested with version 4.4 and all new features are working.
but anyway if you can do agreat thing and post here for all members free the new ****** , this will be great from you

thanks in advance

----------


## petrolsoft

For Diaa 2014
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## petrolsoft

For mr_Fox

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## petrolsoft

For maznoony

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## maznoony

Dear Petrolsoft

thank you very much, IP 4.4 works successfuly.

----------


## Dmohammad

Dear Mr. Petrolsoft
can you help me with my IPSEC.DAT file, please?
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## petrolsoft

For Dmohammad

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## br_benz

Hi,
dear Mr: petrolSoft

 attached is my file IPSec4.DAT 

Link:   **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 Could you please help me to get an activation license for my IP4.4, and i will be very grateful.

Best regards 

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## petrolsoft

For br_benz

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## br_benz

[QUOTE=petrolsoft;330584]For br_benz

Cooooooooooooooooool, it's working, u r a hero man;
Thank u very much petolsoft

----------


## jjdominguezlozano

Dear Petrolsoft



Could you please get the license activated for me?

Best regards and thanks in advance


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: interactive petrophysics 4.3 or 4.2 fix

----------


## petrolsoft

For jjdominguezlozano

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## petrolrocks

Hi Petrolsoft, 

Please, would you do the favor to activate this license?

Thanks!!!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## derps

will fix later

----------


## mshokrey

Please activate that one for me. Thanks a lot in advance.

----------


## zher

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Hi Petrosoft! This is my ipsec file.

----------


## petrolsoft

For petrolrocks

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## petrolsoft

For mshokrey

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## petrolsoft

for zher

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kawasuke014

Hye Petrosoft,
Please activate IP 4.4 for me. Thanks a lot in advance.

Below is my IPsecfile:
Please activate that one for me. Thanks a lot in advance.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## petrolsoft

for kawasuke014

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kawasuke014

Petrosoft,

It works smoothly.
Thank you so much

----------


## najfnei

Hye Petrosoft,
Please I installed  IP 4.4 but i did not find ipsec.dat  or how to generate it


thanksSee More: interactive petrophysics 4.3 or 4.2 fix

----------


## najfnei

please I need help I don't know how to create IPsec4.DAT, anyone can help me?

----------


## jrtn

you should run the soft, select install license, put 12345 as customer id, wait until you get a message telling: the customer id is wrong. 
Go to C:\ProgramData\IPlicences and you will fin the ipsec4.dat

regards

----------


## najfnei

thank you "jrtn" now I have my ipsec4.dat

----------


## najfnei

please petrosoft this is my ipsec4.dat   
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
i need it to activate my ip4.4 but i dont know where or when  to used it so if possible a bit more explanation to complete the installation process .

----------


## vlad

please petrosoft this is my ipsec4.dat for  interactive petrophysics 4.3 
i need it to activate please
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mmg7812006

Dear  brother

Here may IPsec4 
can you activated for me please

Thanks in advance



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mmg7812006

Dear brother

Can you activated the IPSEC4.data for IP 4.4

i will be thank full
here the link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

WBR

----------


## mohammedadel6

Dear Petrolsoft,
please activate my IP 4.4 with the attached file

----------


## petrolsoft

For mmg7812006

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## petrolsoft

for mohammedadel6 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## petrolsoft

for vlad

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## petrolsoft

for najfnei



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: interactive petrophysics 4.3 or 4.2 fix

----------


## mmg7812006

Thanks a lot, this kind of you.

----------


## najfnei

thanks to petrolsoft I have my ipsec4.dat activated, But I still need some help, could someone tel me what next to finish my installation process.
best regards and many thanks in advance

----------


## achdy

can you help me once again?
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vlad

thanks for the Previous file, could you repeat for the other
please , this is my ipsec4.dat for interactive petrophysics 4.3
i need it to activate please
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## najfnei

Hi
After activating ipsec4.dat what is the next step to finish my installation and Run iP 4.4 
Thanks in advance

----------


## petrolsoft

> Hi
> After activating ipsec4.dat what is the next step to finish my installation and Run iP 4.4 
> Thanks in advance



just replace the activated one with the original file and start use the software, that's all

----------


## najfnei

Hi petrolsoft 
I replaced the orignal ipsec4.dat by the activated one in c\programdata \ip licence but non chance it is not working with errer message like "your ip license has expired "; please any solutions

----------


## petrolsoft

> thanks for the Previous file, could you repeat for the other
> please , this is my ipsec4.dat for interactive petrophysics 4.3
> i need it to activate please
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## petrolsoft

> can you help me once again?
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## najfnei

Hi petrolsoft
I replaced the orignal ipsec4.dat by the activated one in c\programdata \ip licence but non chance it is not working with errer message like "your ip license has expired "; please any solutions, 
I need your help all. please

----------


## najfnei

come on guys no one want to help me ???

----------


## petrolsoft

if your system clock have old date you will get this error

See More: interactive petrophysics 4.3 or 4.2 fix

----------


## najfnei

Thanks petrolsoft for your response 
M'y system clock is perfectly correct
I open the soft with datatest in tool liciseng all module seems to be activated but import/export and multiwell are not. Another point donc il have to install ip licence server 4.4 Wating for response thanks in advance

----------


## soulme

Dear Petrosoft
Please can you help me with the activation of IPSec4.dat file.
Thank you!
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pauldavid

> Thanks petrolsoft for your response 
> M'y system clock is perfectly correct
> I open the soft with datatest in tool liciseng all module seems to be activated but import/export and multiwell are not. Another point donc il have to install ip licence server 4.4 Wating for response thanks in advance



Excuse me Mr. Najfnei,  if you want to use IP for educational purpose why are you interested in license server and open 100 PCs depending on the license file, you received?

----------


## pauldavid

soulme,

Kindly check the below link,
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## soulme

> soulme,
> 
> Kindly check the below link,
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



I need Decryption key to access this file  :Frown:

----------


## najfnei

> Excuse me Mr. Najfnei,  if you want to use IP for educational purpose why are you interested in license server and open 100 PCs depending on the license file, you received?



Thanks sir 
It's  misunderstanding. Il do not want to open Ip with 100 pc's I'am just Wondering if That licence server can solve my issues with iP 4.4. Til triste moment I'am not able to run it in m'y own pc INEED it and I'm constraint by time. And to avoid any suspicion if There is any Way that you can logon m'y pc I allow you to do that and make my copy work. I trust you and thank you in advance again please I need your help i made what petrolsoft told me but it didnot work 
Best regards

----------


## pauldavid

Najfnei,
It's my pleasure, just send me your email in private message.

----------


## pauldavid

> I need Decryption key to access this file



try this link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
i tried it, it is ok.,

----------


## petrolsoft

> Dear Petrosoft
> Please can you help me with the activation of IPSec4.dat file.
> Thank you!
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## najfnei

HI 
I need to activate this file for IP 4.4, the prvious one has failed to run ip  because I had some troubles with my oparating system (win 10), I migrated to WIN 7 HOPING WITH MORE LUCK THIS TIME.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
BEST REGARDS AND THANKS EVERYONE  IN ADVANCE

----------


## pauldavid

check your email

----------


## najfnei

I would never do it without you. thank you again mr PAULDAVID

See More: interactive petrophysics 4.3 or 4.2 fix

----------


## pauldavid

It's my pleasure.

----------


## petrolsoft

For Najfnei

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## pauldavid

nothing for me yet  :Smile: !

----------


## petrolsoft

> nothing for me yet !



where is your file ?

----------


## pauldavid

I have sent you PM.

----------


## maestro73

Petrolsoft, pls could you activate my file?
Thanks

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## petrolsoft

> Petrolsoft, pls could you activate my file?
> Thanks
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



where is the drcryption key to download your file ?

----------


## maestro73

Its very weird. Im trying to install it on win 10 but it does not create the file IPSec4.dat, instead it generates an empty file named IPUser.dat   
Any ideas how to solve it?

Regards

----------


## jrtn

check that you dont have other ethernet adapter available in network center, if you have more activated, disable and leave only the local area ethernet adapter
regards

----------


## maestro73

> check that you dont have other ethernet adapter available in network center, if you have more activated, disable and leave only the local area ethernet adapter
> regards



I did what you suggested but no luck.
Maybe is there a problem with win 10 compatibility??

----------


## Alvin16

Hi Petrosoft, 

I have installed IP v4.4, can you help to activate my DAT file 

This is my DAT file:

----------


## loophole

Petrosoft, kindly activate mine if possible.



Here is my file. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thank you.See More: interactive petrophysics 4.3 or 4.2 fix

----------


## petrolrocks

Maestro73, I had the same problem. If I remember well, I solved it by creating an (empty) IPSec4.dat file myself, then followed the steps that you can find at the beginning of this thread. At the end you'll get the IPSec4.dat ready to send to petrolsoft.

Regards

----------


## petrolsoft

For Alvin16

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## petrolsoft

For Loophole

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## maestro73

> Maestro73, I had the same problem. If I remember well, I solved it by creating an (empty) IPSec4.dat file myself, then followed the steps that you can find at the beginning of this thread. At the end you'll get the IPSec4.dat ready to send to petrolsoft.
> 
> Regards



Thanks for the help but so far I had no luck.

----------


## Rubyzit72

Dear Petrolsoft
Can you help me to active my license file
thank you so much
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Alvin16

Thanks for your reply... Im appreciated it

----------


## HungCan

Hi all,
I have problem when i install IP 4.4, I did n`t find IPsec4.dat in IPlicences folder. I have repeated installation very much but still did n`t find its.
could you please help me to detect my problem.

Thanks & Brg

----------


## HungCan

Hi Petrosolft,

Could you please help me to activate IPsec4.Dat

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks & BRs,

Hung

----------


## Dmohammad

Dear Petrosoft,
I need help with my IPsec4.Dat
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mmg7812006

Dear Petrosoft
can you please fix this IPSEC4 for IP 4.4

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

WBR

Thanks in advance

----------


## petrolsoft

For HungCan

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## petrolsoft

for Dmohammad



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: interactive petrophysics 4.3 or 4.2 fix

----------


## HungCan

Many thanks for your advance. I appreciated its

----------


## Rubyzit72

Hi Petrosoft

Help me to active my licenese, please.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Thanks and Best Regard

----------


## petrolsoft

For Rubyzit72

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Rubyzit72

Thanks Petrosoft so much.

----------


## Fahes2016

dear petrolsoft

help me for IP4.4 ipsec

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks in advance

----------


## petrolsoft

for Fahes2016

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kawasuke014

Hi Petrosoft,

Can you help me to activate my IP 4.4? I recently change a new computer.
Here is the Ipsec file: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Thanks in advance.

----------


## achdy

i was too late to download the file, it was deleted, can you re-upload? 
this is the file **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
thnx

----------


## Setemi

Hi Petrolsoft, 

Please help me activate my IPsec4.DAT file.**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]





> install IP , create IPsec4.DAT , send me this file i'll activate it and send to you

----------


## petrolsoft

for setemi

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## petrolsoft

for kawasuke014
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## petrolsoft

for achdy



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: interactive petrophysics 4.3 or 4.2 fix

----------


## thuanphuong9

> install IP , create IPsec4.DAT , send me this file i'll activate it and send to you



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Could you help me activation IP4.4! . My IPsec4.DATA file was on above!

thank you very much

----------


## petrolsoft

for thuanphuong9

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hbldemo

Hi Petrosoft,

Help me to active IP4.4 licenese, please. 

Thanks and Best Regard

----------


## thuanphuong9

> Dear friends ,
> i have the fix of 4.4 , install the software , create IPSec4.dat , send to me i'll activate it for free



Hi PetrolSoft
attached is my file  . Can you please activation it !
many many thanks**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ootdayo

Hi petrosoft, pls kindly help me activate.

My file is **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thank you

----------


## johnny0257

Dear petrolsoft: please help to activate my IP license, the IPSec4 file is in below link, many thanks.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## petrolsoft

for johnny0257

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## petrolsoft

for ootdayo

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## petrolsoft

for hbldemo

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## petrolsoft

for thuanphuong9 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mabu

Dear petrolsoft: please help to activate my IP license, the IPSec4 file is in below link, many thanks.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Mabu

----------


## hungpvd

Dear Petrolsoft



please help to activate my IP license, the IPSec4 file is in below attachment, many thanks.

HungpvdSee More: interactive petrophysics 4.3 or 4.2 fix

----------


## mid

Anyone can help activating IP for me?**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Thanks

----------


## cedum

Dear Petrolsoft,

Here is the link to download mi IPSEC4.dat file:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please help me with this.

Thanks in advanced.

----------


## atlantis82

Dear Petrolsoft,

Appreciate your assistance with the attached. Thanks.

----------


## melibur

dear Petrolsoft,
please activate my **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

thank you for your helpfull

----------


## ranjbar53

Dear Petrolsoft
Pls help me to active my license file.
my IPsec4.dat is here.

----------


## alvaedison

Hi Petrosolft,

Could you please help me to activate IPsec4.Dat

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks & BRs,
Alvaedison

----------


## Atif Ismail

Kindly help me.  I want IP v 4.4, full working form.

----------


## Walew

Dear Petrolsoft,

Kindly help me activate my IPSec4 file below.

----------


## Ahmadhassan

Dear Petrolsoft

Here is my license file please help.


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## OILFINDERPRESALT

Dear petrolsoft
Please help to activate my IP license, the IPSec4 file is in below link
Many thanks

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## OILFINDERPRESALT

Dear Petrolsoft
Help me please !
Send me license, please
Thanks

----------


## HungCan

Dear Petrolsoft

Please help me to active my IPSEC4.Dat
Here is link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Many Thanks for your help!



BRs,
Hung CanSee More: interactive petrophysics 4.3 or 4.2 fix

----------


## abdh

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hmovahed

Hello Petrolsoft

Can you please activate my IPSEC4.Dat

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks

----------


## abdh

hello petrosoft

i shared my IP sec4 can you please activate i need it now please i'm waiting for you help think you very very much


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abdh

Dear Petrolsoft

can you sent it to me now

----------


## abdh

Dear pauldavid and petrolsoft

please activate my IPSec4.dat

B.Rs

----------


## rockit

Hello*

Please help to activate the attached IPSec4.dat

Many thanks !

----------


## walterzzz

Hi Petrolsoft

this is my IPsec4

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Can you please help to activate?
Thanks

----------


## thuanphuong9

dear Petrosoft

This is my**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Could you help me activate it ?

thanks

----------


## johnny0257

Dear Petrolsoft
Could you please help to activate my IPSec4 file? Thanks. 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## joronikolov

....

----------


## joronikolov

....

----------


## HungCan

Dear all*
Please help me to fix my Ipsec4
Here is links to dowload my file: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Many thanks for your help!


BRs*
HungCanSee More: interactive petrophysics 4.3 or 4.2 fix

----------


## vlad

Dear Petrolsoft
Could you please help to activate my IPSec4 file? Thanks. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## carlodr

Dear Petrolsoft
Could you please help to activate my IPSec4 file? 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks in advance.

----------


## nvnvnv

please does anyone could upload the install of interactive petrophysics 4.4 in mediafire or Mega.nz ?

----------


## gurandil15c

> install IP * create IPsec4.DAT * send me this file i'll activate it and send to you



Dear Petrolsoft
Could you please help to activate my IPSec4 file? 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks in advance.

----------


## skripkin

Dear Petrolsoft

please help me activate IPSec4 file.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks a lot.

----------


## cdvmxvii17

Hi guys can you help me with this here is my file thanks

----------


## Tahermoh

Please help me activate my Ipsec.Dat
Thanks.
K/+pCrRVWhfv/pk3gD4QyweghSASUIph5U+XUdKhd7i4b394Yi7IO/Xo0a/ibEkUTrQ8QyEUURJ7f/QPfEup2hrPB0GqYvLwUxq8SwB0tPVfq0N/g0kVZPPwHCQf1cKsMkpscVOrbg7JR0GJPu0FKKuvlzPUDXpaWD  DnFbwprsr+foXx3JERB4LHTH9rrdi/PGqumVLl/ciR7n4FB1NcHLoDcUL39dY2XIxJT2g3b9jsoCNIpLcnuQNp3sL  00KC4q4IjZ+jpM2cucb55a/PxENf6dhpnUW/J/GJZNN9PaCedtRsuDkWoX93hbZUOhKNpcuhRWHjrWb6qclfBd+r  rvd02nHiD9MrAcTduHz8PfY8GdB98EcxvUlL5dB2hpM9O+/Xjmr7PV8Ge/oRiIstjp74d/d1OFX44lUICzJZAVXYGuj5+Ojdzlz6Z9rPOZYTtz3Bs/fiySAHUO+cX08Ay7ItFGsXLQ0sFhc+yCxxFhMwRxZ4uFyoSPcl  +Ojr/yG2v6vLZBCpQvvBxTyR4L40uObN1CVBoDEjEbdZG0XpCWX5PLh  h8erM2oXgldtUnNOb4NA5Uyq0v7VLGhtGSKK/xV2Kp03/6O12YXOJRqca+Z9F4RQlCTGV9bJkMHNY6k6u9uTbK63yzEQ1QU  a5mrr5ktC62MS1dI0n+TWUWSyKOFHXszchprdtuuqYvsOO+uQX  u3KoYgvSXnR3oNHOcaxWmbopbwm4wzwvshXdFywV4l5roGw2mR  0XU4nlOPgdVdk9fnMQLJzBc85t2DM3FflrMMHkbEYwIbmKM3AO  PYOtWYssWfe3m/P1qAX7HRYuuYl+dhdAm4alKfNzWe6LRskXTPK4kPaf0QrEp4p2  tuh7AdJ+e2dXM/AHzHnVCDIgNH0NcjTmqVFROTLJ2Myd34eJp8bMycNa2ORcuGqq  F5GuKNJq3ztZqPTq7N7CY/IIHbRXONaYb9SQ+nhzbYyNdH63+kSfKyTw7qW9a0/xxTXONENMRO30avnk3jPainFYNJo90uEyLs+WhqhwIHQiKjp9s  eDGZc8GmEI6z+xE4fbo36RcThbKgDScXHpQfqOOCJy6F+2BMsE  MnvN/DrO7QKOaJq/YnJ/h3WbSzRBFb/az6A60/Sbpda+hyY7TI72sksAEY7xWxZOPVT0b1wNfCVJs9eGtJXjXxFg  O+lXEIxCmAPjA9JFP0PnjMo+l7d0Ar/txpcL3fxHJeNY9PLEsoMRmfYIWq+zGYGbmP6Qf75f9ZCid1Z1D  31Rppzbzhz+wYsitd8W/bvPm1/zxnrdNn2GUhWqARN9MzOPeh99U+zm2IiwNqSb9OArbUIGnj8mk  ECnO3tjr9UriDXoLSQNFgX/TZEivdP/SzglRiyCUd4gZjUFMNxg3g2eoqPzfyXSByGfuBx44qcCQ1MiCM  iWQ2dgAefua2cBBEYVfWXmMG72ZGwPRZQuPJn2VNxKKiHjfhd2  8WHIv0EnwPdyV6RAPepqpaw2g/7icQsWXFVzzvz4K2gSqbSKt7l0CQvHnICnmwxEVbNb1fmBW453  VGLnXUtDUB5BSVG9vcuEbdJkAM+NjZCWggHkKppP6V4Xz4EETg  5BcoXfq6dzB7P3G0hZKXpRH4t81zdV9e3DJg8P4qskQ0wnkTPj  eLfAfuuT3735jBpZk7oZBR1k9N3esZKgccU26KC0baGsEHrPM4  ahklgFUL36XD7JvjlWd/W/5XWTb6/t02DBoNgyCok5RKNjH0FXZgFg3Myie08HnjeROOeNbLxNXXuwP  t1+U8PRXmWGCX/V04EIW8A1wgDLSDDikZCABSA06mz8JpdOJFYsqZECglx3qFTzE  f9c9FWJqGbfjU54TiYesi+LWdfBlp4dfQifrCtrDR+4SN1T8W4  HvnOrbBS0sOzpslO+nuIDmYsgERrL0dG0KReifAO3NHC1WJ+Mh  FWkqcjXVSFjN8Pq9GuFykn8PRdd1GoXbosS2Iq9qNZSwXOiwZj  gtHIrnLSoIkPz7Fl0/gR9uT6RqfI6X/QZFiPy4J1AM7tiixL016EKyGwi+r28mNvXovcUQGbcBBzpSoVB  wtyWZC20YDfAqxPgu7Ist9P8AUYsVyG8YQHz14GK4y0R0YlTSY  SiHckKDqJAk9ZHDB1QGrfd6MV9cab6gCz4BpG39G0Zp7Tn1O+Z  mQT639W6kAf8ixbNj2p4rj4AwUcqfqWUgj8vY3H48SCUT/qUhslFRYZ61dBK3mnIIoMRgg7EVjxS6IlhNpKAO7NNJuBPvcXF  sJURUssJ95LFGxp0z7Y+nMiKXWZEbre72V/nb24y9ggQ/IrXQyLmYx532GR4SzzRoRS2SlW6MKqJ+pSa6lnILfDGDVblmJd  qqaWrbWEqsCH5I/APPFIlPfhHFtg5KyI/YM3X/Mz1bKFHmMnOPiqQemO4ytBUylGuIcUkXQu94PRDQDX9wf4IgCI  erYMxihPmxTum/UDcVvaSBxLhWVpBOrHzjFzZ0VrE1cuWxu0PZB7vysZD+/u7oRdIiFHRxRnAMs10Yo5wJ8U6CODtw2zFU2zTQmOASjUTtK3v  KS0fOykFpLe5dfZFuFIgaG5r3kDIv7CbXiQYgs1VkqFx7ogZcW  7c5QtDo6EOqVcwL2i0Xea/TYWZz+0MUIR8GTvnqAHTHkaQ72YdUt85rCnZqoWUCr778l4zv4  31+zMuXe2OOgqCNF1Au8ZeCo7Dv7FE4fDXDFv/t/2I3wA8YXciHrx+YX+YM9hojnNJOf79ZFTOfNeIF5naEzij8gmh  itzkrAPhlMUNLx5kCB6MY5beNhLgZfTnon3xERkvaZtKux0Pr8  3wd1+InmTcaUxYBB6nV26n7xR+c56C3MIlH+2AtFwiViB+KYd5  BQH7IQpmM2R7mEiVkXvt6FnY3X93CXmpwW9PS9EZyhbz4Fa/EOJJ9GiwnhK29CaDvYo2+yjg7yQfkegxhdZPV4HCZrqcIzOdDv  xUTixdLKaC2/hH9I41o9pwpuP+IRiTcpw7ro1naOiQHPlfaz1OpOhXjf52cqEv  +TicwIETMTkcNH0zJCiYkC5NL23o7+dS/ow4/A7oipainwAbOXih7pQJsz2eofgjRkNriPMjgmnu+JmtVKB0TRJ  k3ggBRvnqa+OM2zTGIvhvLKwBesGe7RvwVCJzAUFAomb2CO9vO  MzMB9ltq7Zw+isGXoLXJCSOHxeKBjxy6HMjUt4UQKsZ9Z/EtkXNX/Lhfq43ijzOVVf50kgX0aGlEoueL01IlU2nhqDgiqQTqjEKII/j23hKGfZY3aI0+j9zEwnY+PtEeHVUGXVIuPrixGDWQXOtQSRDa  bDAutIlRAClciep20tF3civQdkwpQftPsUmJgTlAbqlQCS6nvD  9TAyK4slJdOAfKsMY01iKqlPBIGVzf3Y3Fy0RQJgevZfmoPorF  CQ9n+8aIbyJKDeZJFqBMA5BwtBjlNvLPzE5SLXhQlYPCnjq9+B  uUNCfP+YXn9yg422oUn1CpAnv6PZPM4doyuf4fEg4p58mFbvwI  k0lb/7wnNorR2YOv7Xjh++XxCClnjVg6O+OqwK+8SvlRM3rX/HEC4CLWL39W8hk9sgIXBf1zKjGFVN4uuNAfkt1dtSXeB7ejDdW  Qk+wura4ABLBroIg1dpnOUNwFGLVdxw4Xcro7RItNsqzkuvzgm  MxxRlPVnF57fIkFK9+H6DcH11pZfhQFz3xVKl9yDryLkkG2M2O  fpy25UBbjB6zEdmWEg249Fet1jsIvsIiDOAlH7YXgdXuySZSjM  rXNRm3UZL3eWKEKBn10lkil7cQRQwp9B7WBIUs35m3c/PlBwK+OUB1QBbSeLc+Id33A5tQYtbuLYki9dkCFC1x5xfMsYlp  1wMGNPIGUon0TDDGY2kQ7gje2xCDNgvBnVIu2lL7EfK4M3ZbBi  DkiOadq2wMshay93UNAzKNcdjpT8+S56OCHRYEVgwh86hjMgzD  Vi4rKsxdvmxRG/GFc8XsfdygHSSxHu25/SdiekkEh2vFZsaOuTescMJRZz9jziTQZmuUbmxoBZrrok3JdRr  Yq5NqpmpE/JTNUAL9hccayrqBn+BXdXIh+g0H3zxTTiIUSqy/FVNDTHIY60VDcdXzJDSzcLG+inrqar7dGPprGwCOVAXsX/UuOnRN2wBRFO9J+nT67Fl440Im788z15pEXDMv5e3SX+RdKip8  RtUAdRM4gSuyUqaLbBmH5pW3PBtDQL42GrexOaMlvpQghqH1BJ  pcpnDyKXAjQA+LeQy6xmuR4OysE3fA5IX+IXBOig0B7NvITBsz  OOq5SWmND8Vg0Tceq7CgUOqw5wKgl30rMX+MTK2ujpgK5kYvi6  sUBAg65CrI1q39kM6JLlQosCPDRDWxCPnKaLw7U5CoB6NoC7kY  5kiwnE/x2NUa3T25zZd7lLt/wwE4fDxpnnWEP4jFeyrOLsPC3WOwkEhI7ZDB8ecc25BCTfg7OO  RoQ4HKYMGG9X4qPItyS4pIroA0j6B/4d3ioJ3/KDtHoVlIbQobKM9xH0SNLSCEgnjuKYfvKguXpMtdHXW0opDap5  eqf4K0czadnq2vJsQ6ZYFuBvdBtWT6f9nVmspw9SuewBGH0Sep  ypEx6jvX9AwtkGc0DR86X4Chdv+23b0dxAQFmGrmjY4e58pW+A  +6ZgL8NkEjvYR/Xykj/ammLXp+zki/GWdEZm3EYLIP2+P7xGPyfmsS9C6n59Ub/h0rZOqqNPVeN+g5wHroSUj1jakUUyvyKs5n9Upxr3LxrjCiOCL  eMzZwmjDyZU/yIPxcxcPtYnJLjjcNLVnJV9kHOpqFdUyqpayRj//qnabhmNOYPgmRcUnBgHjzvccFuqc9MsQpY48EGxlkNS37KwiTU  ChWNE/4RTMEM37BypT/8VbhK6etYJcNK20ltIDMmuirpIDIZhV6xzqfMR7pdpFBPtig8R  pWzadGGDH9tzpwIZ0P8E3V8G+i5V0aZZA+fWTIhtM1vCjCshdV  KH7HF/63zNrRI92SBSBZ3RHd5rjmzC06JcS4t7TpSdcZ3rmDz/akMYtc/OdxMUfOD3fE1TL0BjAIiizziHim801sYYFFMDZzxKBXpCEH4N6  fWnkeiif8zTAB9Xnw6Xe9pVV8tx8fdnYdRqSrAurV7Fi2xwMMw  5d/ZP0YVtvoyKuO+dNqL1BHVOGt22WRfCfu9bA0MfcXZWL7wj2gcM  C+CT23JYlG8vZz401TNAPvjUkeex4/vtRK3zGlWiSKBQEAPRxaNGeV47rzd5eNzZhaW2umrvGTLFXl50  ACBpUwf3GNurZS/X5gLVn/n2OBmhlTYdmowN2Z+F4DZ04mHONubgd5m1N0gaZzHrgNKn42xI  aF0U9Ib5oGbMqvCPQH6O5mQHVeHxwwrJZsr5C0+5+lkRdKCK2L  qOkZS05O0MW6LFxTLnWyS6DZGjMjT+zdiQrTtefB/0oDvx35Q01y3UQ00L7L1xKqfBKLO0vcX8fMLeuPy0VNDj7QpGL  BsvIF6ZhDR/Y7jp5Oh787fmfKYZ3DVntAutL61zT92KKhPE+PnEOA519ewSTO  sMrIJh52nPty9IpbDFkwqECl9Zh9DCYeGOCS1saUova+C8g0je  Dc2qzBTMTUchfzUUG3wbXcuqBxbutxgL8dMpy7HkY4TpN7K0ZU  YZ1OfP6ZrlMsH+6500R8ofgzcTTVcDBYBh4Qk/txQ9Y0CBf6WeYymiHMiSIyMMTru0qk4LgZdOnhRa8kFyGQcYmZ  k2uwU0z8Tn5qOW/d1/ktlClCEXa6MZy1S1oRFUYPTROTKTPMQK/Ddry03jtv7+pYhk4frrOAL3EV06T4JNh20657R2kx2XepqT/ulbQlA1DKJaMUmWYu0Of9xLzbJY2GSITj/8pjLTTxXde7gNUvieKjbVTYnrDqfWFqdpee+YI1UcI7CVNfCvu  OR7LLloMDN+8iBVXlujX1n8YMcNdBf/w6GCkxeGsw4u4SHPQeH4aJBUg8fE98t8uYDQdocZ7CXTMzC6D5  mgXNSJ7er/ynlcG9gSQk8YmPcahwmgOjj6Uvtm92q4dzNam4upIxLxsJOqew  OGZv3nNNWOqEr4qIQWW/9Y79cPp0HYgA0s/1y6EnmViSp/5WinkqpAxJoiKI/GJHwtkiPTGtZWxI3QJASA
$ This is an IP licence file.
$ Please do not edit any data in this file
$ Your licence is as follows
$ DrivePath      : C:\ProgramData\IPlicences\IPSec4.DAT
$ MachineName    : ****erAndro-PC~~127.0.0.1
$ NetworkLicence : No 
$ CanCheckOut    : No 
$ Basic                                     0 1/1/1997
$ Statistical Prediction                    0 1/1/1997
$ Monte Carlo Analysis                      0 1/1/1997
$ Rock Physics                              0 1/1/1997
$ Pore Pressure Prediction                  0 1/1/1997
$ Mineral Solver                            0 1/1/1997
$ 3D Parameter Mapping                      0 1/1/1997
$ Eastern European Resistivity Corrections  0 1/1/1997
$ Real Time Data                            0 1/1/1997
$ Saturation Height Modeling                0 1/1/1997
$ Image Log Processing and Interpretation   0 1/1/1997
$ Formation Testing                         0 1/1/1997
$ Chrono Log                                0 1/1/1997
$ SandPit 3D Discrete Depth                 0 1/1/1997
$ nDPredictor                               0 1/1/1997
$ Unconventional Resources                  0 1/1/1997
$ Area 51                                   0 1/1/1997
$ Wellbore Stability Multi Depth            0 1/1/1997
$ Geosteering                               0 1/1/1997
$ Cement Evaluation                         0 1/1/1997
$ Production Log Analysis                   0 1/1/1997
$ Acoustic Waveform                         0 1/1/1997
$ Rock Typing                               0 1/1/1997
$ Platform                                  0 1/1/1997
$ Platform Basic                            0 1/1/1997
$ Curve Prediction                          0 1/1/1997
$ Cluster Analysis                          0 1/1/1997
$ SandPit 3D Multi Depth                    0 1/1/1997
$ Sand/Silt Model                           0 1/1/1997
$ Horizontal Stress                         0 1/1/1997
$ Vertical Stress                           0 1/1/1997
$ Mechanical Properties                     0 1/1/1997
$ Hydraulic Flow Unit                       0 1/1/1997
$ Domain Transfer Analysis                  0 1/1/1997
$ XStreamConnect                            0 1/1/1997

----------


## mrthanhrvp

Dear Petrolsoft

please help me activate IPSec4 file.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks a lot.

----------


## mrthanhrvp

> Dear friends *
> i have the fix of 4.4 * install the software * create IPSec4.dat * send to me i'll activate it for free



Dear Petrolsoft

please help me activate IPSec4 file.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks a lot.

----------


## Atif Ismail

Hi all* 
 I need exe file of IP 4.3 as well as ***** of that. Kindly If any of you may help* It will be a big help for me. Thanks a lot for that.

----------


## joronikolov

Dear friends*

May be would be better if somebody share the procedure for activation of *IP4.4* LIC file. This will stop all requests - "...please activate my *IPsec4.dat* ....."

----------


## mr fox

Dear Sir
Please activate my IP4.4


This is my fileSee More: interactive petrophysics 4.3 or 4.2 fix

----------


## dian

> IP 4.4 is released.
> Anybody can get the software (installer) and then upload/share links to solution man.



Dear Petrosoft*
please help me to activate the IP 4.4
my IPSec4 is in folowing link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

your help is highly appreciated

Best regards*
Dian

----------


## BlackSun

Petrol soft

please* make IP 4.4 works for me

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Thanks in advance

----------


## alzehibi

Dear Petrolsoft*
Please can you help me with the activation of my IPSec4 file on Interactive Petrophysics 4.4.
Here is my file.

Thank you very much.

----------


## risun

> Dear friends *
> i have the fix of 4.4 * install the software * create IPSec4.dat * send to me i'll activate it for free



Dear petrolsoft* PLS help me with the ip4.4 activation.
Thank you very much.

----------


## iyan fadhlu

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

help me please to solve IPsec4.dat

cc: Petrolsoft

----------


## rammaj-2000

Dear Petrolsoft


Help me to activate that

Thank you for your help

Appreciate it much

my IPSec4.DAT  is :

----------


## hamed9811

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

i have ip 4.4. thanx a lot.

----------


## Alfil101213

Dear*  PetrolSoft*

could you please help for activate my  IP4.2* 
thanks**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Alfil101213

Dear Petrolsoft

Can you activated the IPSEC4.data for IP 4.2

----------


## abdulghaffar

Dear petrolsoft

Kindly fix my IP file

Regards*

----------


## Dmohammad

Dear petrolsoft

Kindly fix my IP file

Regards*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Dmohammad

Is Petrolsoft stopped fixing IP lic files?? Can anybody answers me, please?

See More: interactive petrophysics 4.3 or 4.2 fix

----------


## Euskadi59

Petrolsoft, below you can find IP 4.4 inst. let us know if you can solve it. Regards
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## AKSAO

Dears,,

Salam

Could anyone of you please share the IP 4.4  installer.
Please share here & that will be appreciated .

Best regards

----------


## AKSAO

dear Petrolsoft
can you please fix this file for me please.
thanks in advance

----------


## amanchick

Hi all,
I have problem when i install IP 4.4, I did n`t find IPsec4.dat in IPlicences folder. I have repeated installation very much but still did n`t find its.
could you please help me to detect my problem.

----------


## phelpszhang

Dear petrolsoft:

Could you please help me too ? attached ipsec4 for 4.2 , thanks very much for your help in advance !!!

Phelps **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## phelpszhang

Dear petrolsoft:

Could you please help me too ? attached ipsec4 for 4.2 , thanks very much for your help in advance !!!

Phelps **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Andree17

Hello, How can I create the IPSec4.DAT?
I have tried all this day and i dont know how.
Please, if you can explain me in detail how to create this IPSec4.DAT.

Thanks.

----------


## Andree17

Hello, How do you obtain the IPSec4.DAT?
I have tried all this day and i dont know how.
Please, if you can explain me in detail how to create this IPSec4.DAT.

----------


## Andree17

Hello, What are the steps to obtain the IPSec4.DAT?

Please, if you can explain me in detail how to create this IPSec4.DAT.

----------


## Andree17

Dear petrosoft,

How can I create or generate the file "IPSec4.DAT"?
I see how easy the people get it, but I dont know how to obtain it (before cr4ck1ng).
Please help

----------


## people1968

> install IP , create IPsec4.DAT , send me this file i'll activate it and send to you




please could you help me to activate IP4.3

----------


## mr fox

Looks like he no longer active.

See More: interactive petrophysics 4.3 or 4.2 fix

----------


## mr fox

> Is Petrolsoft stopped fixing IP lic files?? Can anybody answers me, please?



Seems like he no longer active in this forum.

----------


## mr fox

> Hello, How do you obtain the IPSec4.DAT?
> I have tried all this day and i dont know how.
> Please, if you can explain me in detail how to create this IPSec4.DAT.



You can follow these steps:
1. Disable your network
2. Open IP 4.4
3. you can type any number as 2016....into personal activation
4. Open my computer and type : C:\ProgramData\IPlicences\ to address bar
5. Get that file and send it to Petrosoft or others to get their helps.
6. Wait and thanks

----------


## petrolsoft

any one need activation for ip 4.4 send me the ipsec.dat file to private message

----------


## hamadah111

Dear Friends,

Can you please fix IP 4.4 license.
Attached is the IPsec4.data file.

Your help and assistance are highly appreciated.



Thanks

----------


## volodumu

Dear Friends!
Please could you help me with the activation of IPSec4.dat file.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Thank you!

----------


## perml1975

Dear great man,

help me to activate the IPSec4.dat file.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## evsevs

Guys, please help me! I have followed your advice:
You can follow these steps:
1. Disable your network
2. Open IP 4.4
3. you can type any number as 2016....into personal activation
4. Open my computer and type C:\ProgramData\IPlicences\ and i found only one file IPUser.Dat at this place 
I can't find the IPSec4.dat file.

----------


## perml1975

Dear great man,

help me to activate the IPSec4.dat file.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## AKSAO

Dear Petrolsof,


Dear petrolsoft:

Could you please help me too activate IP 4.4 

many thanks

----------


## USHA1

Hello, friends

Is there still somebody who can help with the activation?

Looks like there isn't much activity here

Regards

----------


## AKSAO

> any one need activation for ip 4.4 send me the ipsec.dat file to private message



Dear Petrolsoft 

your help is appreciated, i sent you the dat file to modify it to activate the IP 4.4

 Best vregards


AKSAO

----------


## evsevs

Dear Friends!
Please could you help me with the activation of IPSec4.dat file.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Thank you!See More: interactive petrophysics 4.3 or 4.2 fix

----------


## SaQQa

> install IP , create IPsec4.DAT , send me this file i'll activate it and send to you



Could you activate my IP 4.4 lic., for me, please ?

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## makawa

Hello petrolsoft,

Can you please activate IP 4.3 with following IPSEC

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

thanks

----------


## amateurman91

I Can't run the program
Can Anybody Help me?
Then What Should i do with "IPSec4.Dat" ?

----------


## Dmohammad

If any one still need help with IP 4.3 or 4.4, please send me the IPSEC4.DAT file.

----------


## anhtdht

Thank you so much, Dmohammad. I need your help and I will send you the Dat file soon.

----------


## risun

> If any one still need help with IP 4.3 or 4.4, please send me the IPSEC4.DAT file.



Help me. thks!
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Dmohammad

> Help me. thks!
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



The file you've shared is encrypted,please send me the decryption key or upload it again without one.

----------


## risun

> The file you've shared is encrypted,please send me the decryption key or upload it again without one.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Sorry，try this link.

----------


## Dmohammad

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> Sorry，try this link.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## alx135

dear friends
could you help me to activate interactive petrophysics 4.4
this is a IPSec4.dat

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## risun

Thanks！Only to 2020? Some menu item is still grey.

----------


## aminechihi

Hello Dmohammad Please help mme to activate my IPsec4.dat 


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: interactive petrophysics 4.3 or 4.2 fix

----------


## aminechihi

Hello Dmohammad Please help mme to activate my IPsec4.dat 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## alx135

Dear mohammad
could you send me med. IP4.4 for me 
thanks

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## anhtdht

Dear my friend,
Could you help me make it works (about 5 yrs  :Smile:  ). Thanks a lot.
The link to file is: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Dmohammad

> Hello Dmohammad Please help mme to activate my IPsec4.dat 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Your file
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Sorry for the delay

----------


## Dmohammad

> Dear mohammad
> could you send me med. IP4.4 for me 
> thanks
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
sorry for the delay

----------


## Dmohammad

> Dear my friend,
> Could you help me make it works (about 5 yrs  ). Thanks a lot.
> The link to file is: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Dmohammad

> Thanks！Only to 2020? Some menu item is still grey.



Resend the file, I'll adjust it for you.

----------


## risun

> Resend the file, I'll adjust it for you.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks. It's hard to study. So for a long time.

----------


## amiirfiirdaus

> If any one still need help with IP 4.3 or 4.4, please send me the IPSEC4.DAT file.



Hi, I only have IPUser.dat file only in the folder. Does this file helps or i need to create IPSEC4.DAT file? Btw i'm using IP4.3

----------


## anhtdht

Great. Thank you very much, Dmohammad

----------


## alx135

Thank you My friend Mohammad
it works .

----------


## reseng1981

Hi Mohammed please make license for my IP for 10 years...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I need to my work...



Best RegardsSee More: interactive petrophysics 4.3 or 4.2 fix

----------


## kinovar102

Hi Dmohammad ,  Please help me to activate my IPsec4.dat  . thanks 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Dmohammad

> Hi Dmohammad ,  Please help me to activate my IPsec4.dat  . thanks 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Dmohammad

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> Thanks. It's hard to study. So for a long time.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kinovar102

Thanhs Bro

----------


## risun

Thanks！

----------


## tikitbidig

Hi Dmohammad , could you help me to activate my IPsec4.dat . thanks before

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amateurman91

Hi Dmohammad, please help me to activate my IP for 10 Years, Thank You

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Godson

Hello DMohammed,

I send earlier private mail, here is my IPSEC4.dat, would appreciate your magnificent ***** if possible for many years to avoid what happened to my 4.3 version. Thank you in advance for your great efforts.**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Godson

Still waiting help from DMohammad please solution to IP needed urgently dont abadon the few people left.

----------


## Godson

its sad that no one wants to help anymore for IPsec4.dat really disheartening.

----------


## yosua

Dear DMohammed, here is my IPSec4.dat

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Please kindly help me with the activation.
Best regard and many thanks.

----------


## yosua

Dear Petrolsoft
Please kindly help me to activate my IPSec4.dat for IP 4.3

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



best regards and many thanksSee More: interactive petrophysics 4.3 or 4.2 fix

----------


## yosua

Dear Petrolsoft, here is my IPSec4.dat

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please help me with the activation.
Best regard and many thanks.

----------


## vlad

Dear Petrolsoft and Dmohammad, here is my IPSec4.dat

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please help me with the activation.
Best regard and many thanks.

----------


## ShirCE

Hello! Can someone help me, I have installed IP V.4.2 and when opening it an error arises (assembly logging is disabled), then it does not allow me to load LAS files. Could it be that the Pach is old (2013/2014)? please I need it for my thesis!

----------


## corex

Hello Guys. Hope everything goes well to all. I have gathered some Petroleum software with educational or full m_e_dicines.
My policy is based on friendly exchange and no commercial purposes. So, I will be glad if I could help you.
contact me: karencorex**gmail.com (Replace ** with at_sign)
The following is my software list.
Petrel 2018.2
Merak Peep 2017.1
Pipesim 2018.1
Vista 2018.004
Omni 2018.1
GeoFrame 2012 SP6
Eclipse 2018.1
GeoX 6.2
Techlog 2018.1
Omega 2017.1
Visage 2018.1
Petromod 2019.1
Olga 2018
Mepo 2016
OFM 2018.1
Kappa Workstation 5.20
Emeraude 5.1
Cyclolog 2019
IP 2018 Update 2019 v4.5.5
Fracpro 2019.1
Stimpro 10.7.18
GeoSoftwareSuite10.0.2
Jason 10
Hampson Russell 10.4.2
IPM11.0
OpenFlow 2018.1
IHS SubPump 2018
IHS Harmony 2016v3
IHS Questor 2018 Q3
*** ******* 2019
GeoProbe 5000.10
Desicion Space Desktop 10.ep4
DecisionSpace Petrophysics 4.03
EDM 5000.14.0
SeisSpace Promax 5000.1.0.4
Drillworks 5000.8.4
EDM 5000.15
EDT 5000.14.0
Nexus VIP 2018
Roxar IRAP RMS 11
Roxar Tempest 2018
Paradigm 2018
PVTsim Nova 4
Sysdrill 11.0
Geolog19.0
CMG 2018
tNavigator 19.1
Geoteric 2018.3
Seisware 10.0.1
Cerberus 12.7
Cydar
Paleoscan 2019
Jewel Suite Geomechanic 2017
pIGI 3.5.1
WellBook_WB70_85
Gohfer 9.1
Wellscan 3.7
NeuraLog 2018
Crystal Ball 11.1
Meyer 2018
Move 2018.1
Globe Claritas 6.10
WellBuilder 5.1
AttributeStudio 8.2
Rokdoc 6.6.1
OpendTect 6.4.4
FracCADE v7.0
Norsar Software Suite 2018
PetroLog 10.7.1.6
FracMan 7.50
Contact me: karencorex**gmail.com

----------


## corex

Hello Guys. Hope everything goes well to all. I have gathered some Petroleum software with educational or full m_e_dicines.
My policy is based on friendly exchange and no commercial purposes. So, I will be glad if I could help you.
contact me: karencorex**gmail.com (Replace ** with at_sign)
The following is my software list:
Petrel 2018.2
Merak Peep 2017.1
Pipesim 2018.1
Vista 2018.004
Omni 2018.1
GeoFrame 2012 SP6
Eclipse 2018.1
GeoX 6.2
Techlog 2018.1
Omega 2017.1
Visage 2018.1
Petromod 2019.1
Olga 2018
Mepo 2016
OFM 2018.1
Kappa Workstation 5.20
Emeraude 5.1
Cyclolog 2019
IP 2018 Update 2019 v4.5.5
Fracpro 2019.1
Stimpro 10.7.18
GeoSoftwareSuite10.0.2
Jason 10
Hampson Russell 10.4.2
IPM11.0
OpenFlow 2018.1
IHS SubPump 2018
IHS Harmony 2016v3
IHS Questor 2018 Q3
GeoProbe 5000.10
Desicion Space Desktop 10.ep4
DecisionSpace Petrophysics 4.03
EDM 5000.14.0
SeisSpace Promax 5000.1.0.4
Drillworks 5000.8.4
EDM 5000.15
EDT 5000.14.0
Nexus VIP 2018
Roxar IRAP RMS 11
Roxar Tempest 2018
Paradigm 2018
PVTsim Nova 4
Sysdrill 11.0
Geolog19.0
CMG 2018
tNavigator 19.1
Geoteric 2018.3
Seisware 10.0.1
Cerberus 12.7
Cydar
Paleoscan 2019
Jewel Suite Geomechanic 2017
pIGI 3.5.1
WellBook_WB70_85
Gohfer 9.1
Wellscan 3.7
NeuraLog 2018
Crystal Ball 11.1
Meyer 2018
Move 2018.1
Globe Claritas 6.10
WellBuilder 5.1
AttributeStudio 8.2
Rokdoc 6.6.1
OpendTect 6.4.4
FracCADE v7.0
Norsar Software Suite 2018
PetroLog 10.7.1.6
FracMan 7.50
Contact me: karencorex**gmail.com

----------


## melibur

> dear Petrolsoft,
> please activate my **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> thank you for your helpfull



please help

----------


## o0Nocturno0o

Hello guys, 

Help me please. Someone has created the file "IPSec4.dat" in windows 10?

----------


## Rania_00

Hi 
can you help me to solve the problem  of IP 4.2 
it can't  run or do any calculations 
Regards

----------


## Rania_00

Dears 
can any one  help  me to solve the problem  of IP 4.2 it not runing any calculation 
Regards

----------


## corex

Hello everybody, I have IP all versions of 4.x (old and new). contact me and tell what you need if you are interested to exchange our materials. my Address: karencorex@gmail.com

----------


## geomodelers

anyone could share IP v4.6 or newest installer?

Thanks,

----------

